# My MP3 will ot play M3U files



## sammymitch (Jun 3, 2008)

HELP PLEASE.

I am trying to put music onto my MP3 and when the files go to be saved the File type comes up M3u and my MP3 wont play them. How do i change the file type to either MP3 or WMA

:4-dontkno


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The .m3u file format is not music, but a text file which records a defined playlist, primarily used in computer media players. MP3 Players have their own programming for creating playlists (if applicable), and as such tend to not use .M3Us. Make sure when you are transferring MP3s to your player that you are infact transfering the audio files themselves and not the playlist files.


----------

